# magnification



## firebird (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Just a quick tip here. While my eyesight is ok for close up work on small items I buy these cheap reading glasses. I never pay more than £3.00 a pair. The +4 or +4.5 are the best and give a reasonable magnification and afford the user with a little eye protection at the same time.







cheers


----------



## rake60 (Feb 8, 2008)

Firebird
My eyesight is _not_ so great. 

I use two sets of cheaters in my home shop.






The Safety Glasses have a built in 2X bifocal magnifier.
The Visor Magnifier is a $6 Harbor Freight item.
It's 1.8X or 2.3X with the flip up second lens.

I even wear the Safety Glasses when I'm writing out the monthly bills! LOL
I actually see better up close with them than I do with my prescription bifocals.

Rick


----------



## greenie (Feb 9, 2008)

My vote goes with Rake, I got to use the same set-up as he does, plus my normal glasses.
Strained me eyes doing too many models, without using any magnification, when I was younger and now I'm paying for being foolish.

Age will eventually get everybody's eyes, unless your genes are of the exceptionally lucky variety and your blessed with 20/20 vision when you reach the ripe age of 95.

Do yourself a favor and help your eyes now!!!!


----------



## Don Huseman (Mar 4, 2008)

i bought Try focals. Low power lets me see clearly form one end of a 4ft lathe to the other end, My high power is for tool sharpening, I need more power these day and am going back to the Costco and try and get it. The glasses will cost about 120. If I supply my old frames and they accept them then take of 50. We have a member in our machine shop club who mounted a low power microsope on his lathe. It rides with the carriage so he can see very small cuts .


----------



## whatsit (Mar 4, 2008)

I found some nice magnifying safety glasses here http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/
They also have bi-focal safety glasses too. I think my kids are moving the markings on my
scales closer together.


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 4, 2008)

Just as a side note.

In the UK, if your employer supplies you with your safety specs (as they should if needed in the environment you work in), you should find you can get them to pay for your own prescription to be made up into safety glasses, and should repeat it every two years, or whenever you have a change of prescription, whichever comes first.

John


----------



## JohnS (Mar 4, 2008)

I have recently invested in a pair of prescription safety glasses and if any of the UK members are interested I can certainly recommend http://safetyspecs.co.uk/Titmus safety frames.htm. I chose the Titmus frames with prescription lenses and am well pleased. Very helpful and knowledgeable service provided by a qualified optician.

JohnS


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 17, 2009)

Newbie here. Anything within 2 ft requires reading glasses...okay...so I'm newbie to machining... ;-) I have a mini-lathe and mill on some workbenches. I use a roll-around floor lamp with +3 diopter and can place it right over my work area. Works great but I have spinning metal just inches from my face. Any thoughts? One thing I want to do is put a plate of plexi or lexan on the lamp...in part for the day I use coolant or cutting fluid. But mostly for the added protection.


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 17, 2009)

depending on how small the stuff is that you are working on you might need one of these






it will make a #0000-160 tap look like this.......the major diameter is 0.021"






for most stuff the above mentioned glasses will work fine

chuck


----------



## websterz (Mar 18, 2009)

aermotor8  said:
			
		

> depending on how small the stuff is that you are working on you might need one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That is by far the smallest tap I have ever seen! You could dig a sliver out of your fingertip with that little bugger. ;D


----------

